# Poofy hair, sides wont stay straight



## x___downtown (Jul 28, 2006)

it's an everyday thing and it ruins the way I look and feel.

2.) poofy hair. the cut i have only looks good with super straight hair but it won't ****ing stay that way! i have two straighteners, conair which is 30$ and revlon which is 20$. i turn the conair on 25 heat maximum then turn on Turbo, straighten it all over i even do it in different sections or whatever for like 10 minutes and it looks decent when im through but then 30 minutes later, mainly when i go outside the sides get poofy and it makes me look SO. ****ING. TACKY. oh my god like i cant even go out because its so ugly poofy shit nasty looking, it's disgusting. i use thermasilk shampoo, condtioner and leave in cream which is suposed to be for straightening hair. what do i dooo? is it the straightner i have? am i not spending enough time? please help..

what do I do to fix these problems so I can look better and feel cleaner/better? please help!


----------



## dentaldee (Jul 28, 2006)

try a varnish after you use the iron, it helps tame the frizz........also the expensive irons make it straighter for longer and more silky and less fly aways


----------



## KristieTX (Jul 28, 2006)

Can you invest in a Chi? They are the best!


----------



## Lafawnduh (Jul 28, 2006)

Originally Posted by *x___downtown* it's an everyday thing and it ruins the way I look and feel.
2.) poofy hair. the cut i have only looks good with super straight hair but it won't ****ing stay that way! i have two straighteners, conair which is 30$ and revlon which is 20$. i turn the conair on 25 heat maximum then turn on Turbo, straighten it all over i even do it in different sections or whatever for like 10 minutes and it looks decent when im through but then 30 minutes later, mainly when i go outside the sides get poofy and it makes me look SO. ****ING. TACKY. oh my god like i cant even go out because its so ugly poofy shit nasty looking, it's disgusting. i use thermasilk shampoo, condtioner and leave in cream which is suposed to be for straightening hair. what do i dooo? is it the straightner i have? am i not spending enough time? please help..

what do I do to fix these problems so I can look better and feel cleaner/better? please help!

I used to have the same problem. I solved it by purchasing a Sedu hair straightening iron. http://www.sedubeauty.com and http://www.folica.com.

I was previously using a $30 Remington Wet 2 Straight iron. My hair would look decent indoors, but as soon as I stepped outside, I'd have frizz, poofiness, and my hair would no longer be straight. It would also take me a while to get the results I wanted... but it would all be ruined when I stepped outside anyway. The Sedu, however, keeps my hair pin-straight even in the high humidity and rain! It's amazing. It is pricey (I paid $118 for mine at Folica.com) but the results are totally worth it. It also makes my hair very silky and soft. It has adjustable heat settings and is ionic-ceramic with Tourmaline, which makes your hair shinier and offers additional frizz protection. It heats up within 30 seconds. I get my hair done in less than half the time it took with my Wet 2 Straight.

I heard the Chi (about $94 from Folica.com) and Solia ($88 on Folica.com) straighteners are good as well, but I've never used them. You might want to check them out here.

http://www.folica.com/appliances/straightener.htm

Or if you aren't willing to spend that much on a flat iron, I heard the Matrix Sleek.Look system is great for combating humidity, but I've never used it.

Good luck with this!

*EDIT:* Although many people love the Chi and swear by it (it IS a great iron), I've heard that they have a tendency to break after a year or so, right after the warranty expires. I read many reviews of that on Folica.com and that's what convinced me to go with the Sedu instead of the Chi.


----------



## Porpoise (Jul 28, 2006)

I agree with getting a good flat iron, but next time, get a cut that works for your hair texture. That doesn't mean you can't straighten it, but if you get a style that helps tame your poofy hair a bit, it will be easier to straighten.


----------



## LVA (Jul 28, 2006)

CHI!! works for me


----------

